# Asclepiadaceae Genus Stapelia



## Bigboy (Jun 22, 2011)

_S. leendertziae_


----------



## Galapoheros (Jun 23, 2011)

Wow that is weird, cool, awesome, etc.!  I'm going to have to get the ones over here to bloom so I will know for sure what I have.


----------



## J Morningstar (Jun 25, 2011)

Would you please give me some advice on how to make mine bloom, I got mine as a small 4 stem clipping 17 years ago, it has now become a huge plant that hangs beautifuly but it has not once bloomed. Please any advice whatso ever would be apprecitated.


----------



## Bigboy (Jun 25, 2011)

More light and some potassium.


----------

